# 58661



## vig0405 (Oct 25, 2012)

New to OBGYN coding. A lysis of adhesions was done with removal of tubes and overies. I think I should use the 58720 because cci states that includes the 58662. But is 58661 the more appropriate code?


----------



## desertrex (Oct 26, 2012)

58720 is an open procedure, 58661 is laproscopy peformed.  thats why there is a CCI edite for them.

you should get a OBGYN coding companion Book from optuminsight. It explains each code in detail, give you an ICD9 list for each procedure and CCI edits for all the code. It worth it!!!!!!!


----------



## vig0405 (Nov 5, 2012)

*ty*

thanks, Im learning a lot since I even posted that, and Im trying to find all the resources I can


----------

